#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Structural Engineering Training Course

## Azad

Structural Engineering Training Course



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards
AzadSee More: Structural Engineering Training Course

----------


## samrat

Dear Mr.Azad,
Thanks for the Structural Engineering Calculations, containing KBR,Sigma3 hand calculations supporting various examples. Do you have similar case studies which are being carried out in Staadpro software being marketed by Bentley? Appreciate response. Regards,
samrat

----------


## FATHI

Looks handy

Thanks

----------


## Sriram_be

Thank you, Sir

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks AZAD... nice and useful material...

Thanks for sharing

----------


## Azad

Sorry I do not have any additional material. I am not a structural Engineer. I came across this at my work place and thought it may be of use to others. 

Regards
Azad

----------


## Poisoner

> Sorry I do not have any additional material. I am not a structural Engineer. I came across this at my work place and thought it may be of use to others. 
> 
> Regards
> Azad



Surprise, you are not a structure engineer but you have shared many document relates structure work. 
Thanks so much.

----------


## ahn007

Links are not working...Pls upload again... Thanks

----------


## gerry_intam

Could you upload the file once again?

----------


## Arvil

any other link? thank you

----------


## samir5101

please upload on 4shared.com

----------


## harnesh

Hello,

Can anyone kindly re upload the material. The links are dead.

----------


## mbc.engg

Links are dead...can anyone reupload the same?

See More: Structural Engineering Training Course

----------


## arsh1988

The links are dead. Could you please upload again. Thank you

----------


## josefreitas

pls reupload. thanks

----------


## faizol

please re-upload the file

----------


## adnenslimani

The links are died

----------


## Azad

Link in Original Post updated!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## maxdom123

pls help wit a new link

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Excellent my friend. Thank you.

----------

